# DuPage County



## hunt4life

Been out a few times looks really dry and not much under groth.

How's everone else doing?


----------



## funguy78

Haven't seen one yet but figure the next couple days should get some action going. Undergrowth is starting to pop


----------



## hunt4life

Tic Toc tic toc as the days getter closer


----------



## stealthpicker

Oh, they are out. Was out in S.W. cook county today after work for about 2 hours. Got soaked waste down (only had a rain jacket), but it was worth it. Picked about 2.5 pounds of nice grays and yellows. I'm scared though that all this rain might make them start to mold or get mushy since a good warm spell is still a week away for around here. Going back out tomorrow for the better part of the day. Anyone know how to post pics? The format is different now and I can't seem to figure it out? fyi, all the ones I found today were in partial shade/sun with some type of ground cover. Nothing in the bottoms and nothing in the deep shade. Found a nice patch of mixed elms, sycamore and silver maples and did my best their.


----------



## hmd123

Ive been going on prairie path branches all around dupage and kane counties and have found probably 5 lbs so far


----------

